# Tapes have arrived..SOOO many questions!



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

Hello,I am happy to report that my tapes have FINALLY arrived. However, I have a few questions...1. Can you listen to these tapes more than once a day?2. Do you HAVE to be doing nothing when listening to your tapes? Like could I be sitting online?3. I just finished listening to the 1st session and I don't remember a THING about it..it's almost like his voice goes right through me? Do I have to be listening harder, or am I doing the right thing?4. Is it a good idea to listen to the tapes when you're having a flare up? I think that listening may help me...5. While listening, I feel sluggish after listening for a few minutes, is THIS normal?I'm sure most of these questions have been answered before, I'm sorry if they have...Teresa


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Teresa, Glad you got them.I'll give your questions a try, but I imagine Eric will be by shortly to help you tok Here goes,#1: Yes you can listen more than once a day. I think you need to leave a certain number of hours in between listenings though.#2: I think it would be best to be not on line or anything while listening. Remember relaxing IS doing something.







#3: I doubt I have consciously heard the whole program yet. Don't worry that is normal not to remember. Our subcon is doing the work. "Trying" or "listening harder" is completely not necessary. Just sit back and relax.#4: If you think listening is helping, I would go ahead with it. Eric will tell you if it isn't a good idea. #5: I usually listened at bedtime and usually fell asleep on poor Mike, so yeah I guess you could say I was a bit "sluggish".







Well I hope I helped a bit and hang on, others will pop in here. Enjoy the journey!







BQ


----------



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

Thanks BQ. I have one more question...for now. I'm sorry for asking so many! If I *am* allowed to listen to the tapes more than once a day, if I have to can I stop in the middle of a session, or should I complete it. For example, if I get a phonecall, or I am in the middle of an attack and want to sleep.Teresa


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello~Thanks BQ for all the right answers! To cover the others quickly...Mike says to allow at least 6 hours between listening sessions. Be sure to stick to the schedule, that is one session per day; you can "relisten" to the same session, but don't get ahead of the schedule if you do listen twice a day; the schedule is set up on 24 hour time periods, and that proves to be the most helpful. The mind needs some "down-time" and over listening won't necessarily make the process go faster. However, if you feel benefits from doing so, go right ahead...Also, regarding listening during a flare-up... I had asked Mike if I could listen while in pain, and he said yes, so it may help you thru it.In answer to the last question, you can listen part way thru a session if you need to use the bathroom or something that needs immediate attention. Otherwise, take the full half-hour and try not to be disturbed and you will get the most benefit, turn your answering machine on with the volume low, and "pretend" you are not home for the time the session takes. Ceretainly if you are in the middle of an attack, then tend to yourself as needed, and then you can pick up if need be.Basically, even though I have addressed these questions, there really isn't anything you can do incorrectly as long as you just listen quietly.Be patient with yourself, take the time you need, and don't worry about anything; just let it happen naturally. Good luck... and take care.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

"Let the phone ring"..







Or better yet, turn off the ringer til you are done. I would see how it goes as far as an attack goes, but you might find you may not experience any while listening. This is why I usually listened at night right before bedtime. Less of a chance of phone calls, attacks, or other interruptions.Don't worry about askin questions here ever, ok?







We all try to help each other.Just sit back and enjoy them.







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey BQ!!!! HI honey!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

((((Marilyn))))


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Marilyn!


----------



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

I just finished my second session and I have a whole new set of questions..1. Can I listen while in the bathtub?2. Are you sure it's ok to sleep with the tape running? The last thing I remember is Mike saying to tense and untense things..if you're sleeping, how can you visualize and participate?3. Should I be listening to the tapes at the same time everyday? I am busy because I am starting school in 2 weeks and I sometimes just pass out at night and I sleep with someone else. So is it ok to listen to at different times?The weirdest thing just happened..I don't remember falling asleep, but I just kinda dazed out and didn't come to until my tape player clicked off...is that normal? I don't even know if I was sleeping! Sorry for being SUCH a bug..lolTeresa(I am soooo completely relaxed right now.)


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

1. The bathtub question is certainly one I've never seen before.







I'd have to say the only thing I'd be afraid of is falling asleep and waking up in an ice cold tub. Yuck!2. It is definitely o.k. to fall asleep!3. I think it's best to listen the same time every day. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. My son actually did the tapes, but I listened to them as well just to see what they were about. The same thing happened to me. Sometimes I'd just fall asleep, others I'd be sooo relaxed and just kind of "come to" at the end of the tape. My son always listened to them at bed time. He'd fall asleep and I'd be in charge of taking the headphones off. They worked wonders for him. I hope they do the same for you.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't think i would do it in the bath, what happens if you fall alseep and then drown in the bath. My mum always told me NEVER to sleep in the bath.Yes, its ok to go to sleep. I think its ok for other people to listen to them too- it can't hurt them anyway. Its normal to wake up when the tape clicks off don't panic. I wake up when the CD stops and i only remember the last few seconds of what i was listening to or the point at which i was gone.


----------



## belly (Jul 18, 2000)

Alright with all these questions I think I'll ask some too-What exactly are the tapes about? I've seen so many people on this board that like them...I am high anxiety and take Zoloft for it, but doesn't help my IBS to the fullest-would these tapes benefit me?I'm just curious because I'm tight on money and I need some reassurance!! Please help!Sann


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

There are people much more knowledgeable than I about the tapes and I'm sure they'll be along to answer you shortly. I can only answer for my son's experience with them. He's 14 and started the tapes in April. He finished several weeks ago. He is IBS pain predominant and has some anxiety issues. The tapes helped him tremendously. His symptoms have gotten 90% better according to him. He is not at all anxious about going out or eating out anymore. I cannot recommend these tapes highly enough. They are so well worth the money.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well they are hypnotherapy, i can't really explain, its not like its about anything really. Er...maybe someone else can explain better.Its relaxing and helps you calm down.Its realy nice and has totally helped my IBS. Its the only thing that has done it any help at all.Try Mikes website www.ibsaudioprogram.com has loads of useful infr ask eric, he might be in chat later tonight.Spliffy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Spliffy Honey!! xx (((HUGS)))  Glad you had a great time!!!Hi BQ ! Teresa,Listening in the tub...that is a new one, but I suspect when Mike says make sure your environment is safe and secure at the end of the day, that wouldn't include the tub! But, you could have a hot bath either before or after listening! You don't want to be so relaxed and drowsy that you have to haul yourself out of the tub!







It is best to listen to your scheduled session the same time everyday; but if your own personal schedule doesn't allow it, then listen at a time that is best for you. LIstening when you can each day, is better than not listening and skipping sessions.Yes, as everyone says here, sleeping during the sessions is A-OK! Mike even says so. Re-listen to the introduction now and then if you can, because sometimes Mike addresses things that you didn't think of right off, and if you go back, your questions are usually answered. Don't worry about all the questions, I was full of the same ones myself... well, not the bathtub one, but the others!Belly-SannThese are CDs or tapes of clinical hypnotherapy sessions specifically designed to help with IBS symptoms, and yes, as a byproduct, they do address anxiety as well. Mike Mahoney from England developed these after years of research, and then many IBS patients were too sick to travel to his office so he made tapes for them. Now he has these tapes or CDs available for us IBS patients, as well as other health areas including anxiety. However, the anxiety sessions do not address IBS.Go to the website as Spliffy mentions or also below my name for more information. Mike has worked with over 2700 patients and knows what he is doing! When you consider the expense of meds and other treatments, in the long run they are very cost effective.Take care!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Rainbow:Congratulations on getting the tapes.







I'd be a bit leery of listening while in the tub. It's really is not safe. The tapes relax you so much tht you could fall asleep, and being asleep in the tub is not a good thing.Enjoy your journey! I did them well over 1-1/2 years ago and have been very pleased with the results.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rainbow, all good advise, all you have to do is lay there get comfortabble and listen. Don't listen in the tub, bad idea as it can make you fall asleep.Other then that just be patient as its a gradual process for itt to take effect and everyone is different how long it might take, but your on your way to some relief and we will help you out.Don'tt wworry about sleeping its okay and the mind is still listening so you know, you can review them later also so you know.I would listen at the same time everyday so the brain just gets use to relaxing at that time. If you have anymore questions let me know.Belly, this is another websiite on HT for IBS also you can read.www.ibshypnosis.comI would also read the sucess thread for the tapes and there is quite a bit of information on HT for IBS, it is one of the most effective treatments for most people with IBS.I will post some info for you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

HT can help you sleep, reduce overall muscle tension, boost the immune system, reduce anxiety, and more, but its really the way it works on the whole condition of IBS.with permissionThe Effects of Hypnosis On Gastrointestinal Problems Olafur S. Palsson, Psy. D. Research Associate, UNC-CHAPEL Hill Department of Medicines Hypnosis is a treatment method, which still carries an aura of mystery,that unfortunately continues to be promoted by misrepresentations in movies and stage shows for entertainment. In reality, there is little mysterious about hypnosis anymore. It is a well-researched clinical technique which was formally accepted as a treatment method by the American Medical Association and the American psychological Association over thirty years ago. Clinical hypnosis is currently used by thousands of clinicians in the U.S. to treat both psychological and medical problems. Until recently, the possibilities of using hypnosis to treat gastrointestinal problems had received little attention. In the last 15 years, however, research has shown that hypnosis can influence gastrointestinal functioning in powerful ways, and that in particular, it is effective in helping patients with irritable bowel syndrome and to control nausea and vomiting. How Hypnosis Works: Hypnosis is a special mental state in which a person's focus of attention becomes narrow and intense like the beam of a bright flashlight in a dark room. This state is usually created with the aid of a hypnotist,who guides the person systematically to relax, focus only on one thing, and to allow things to happen by themselves. Whatever the mind focuses on while in this special mental state of hypnosis holds the entire attention. Therefore, people tend to experience things they think of, imagine or remember, more vividly and clearly than under usual circumstances. This is why people can sometimes recall things from their distant past under hypnosis even though unable to do so in the normal waking state (research has shown, however, that such hypnotically enhanced recall can be highly contaminated by the person's imagination). The narrow hyperfocus of this mental state is also why therapists using hypnosis are frequently able to help people make strong positive changes in their emotions and physical functioning. Hypnosis can work like a magnifying glass on the mind's effects on the body and emotion. Clinical hypnosis relies on suggestions, imagery, and relaxation to produce its therapeutic effects. Hypnotic suggestions are things that the hypnotist verbally suggests may happen while the person is under hypnosis. Due to the focused and receptive state of the hypnotized person, these suggestions happen almost automatically and without conscious decision or effort. If you, for example, receive the suggestion under hypnosis that your arm may be getting heavy, you will very likely feel it becoming heavy, without trying to do anything to make it happen. This "automaticity", the feeling of things happening by themselves, is by some considered the hallmark of hypnosis, and is often surprising to people experiencing hypnosis for the first time. Hypnotic imagery consists of picturing mentally events or situation or place in a way that has a desired positive physical or mental effect. For example, patients undergoing surgical or dental procedures are sometimes taught to enter a hypnotic state and go to a pleasant place in their mind. When successfully applied, the person gets completely engrossed in the vivid enjoyable imagery and is therefore happily unaware of the unpleasantness of the procedure. The hypnotic state is naturally accompanied by relaxation, and the physical relaxing effects are often deliberately strengthened further by clinicians through suggestions and relaxing imagery. Some of the benefits that come from hypnosis treatment are likely to result partly or entirely from the fact that hypnosis is a powerful relaxation method. Over decades of research and clinical experience, hypnosis has proven to have many valuable therapeutic uses. In psychotherapy, hypnotic techniques can speed the therapy process in various ways - for example by facilitating patients' self-understanding, extinguishing unfortunate habits, uncovering repressed or forgotten memories, reducing anxiety and phobias, and helping people to adopt a new and more adaptive outlook. In medicine and health psychology, hypnosis is used to reduce pain and discomfort associated with medical procedures such as childbirth, treatment of burns, and surgery where chemical anesthesia cannot be used effectively. It is also used to treat chronic pain and psychosomatic problems and counter unhealthy habits that contribute to illness. In dentistry, hypnotic analgesia is an effective needle-less alternative to topical anesthetic drugs, reduces bleeding and discomfort in oral surgery, and is used to treat teeth grinding and temporomandibular disorder. In recent years, the effects of gastrointestinal functioning and GI symptoms have been studied extensively. The Effects of Hypnosis on Gastrointestinal Functioning: The hypnotic state itself, without any particular suggestions, seems to slow down the gut, and clear-cut and specific changes in GI functioning can be induced in individuals by directing thinking or inducing specific emotional states under hypnosis. For example, one study(1) found that when healthy volunteers were hypnotized and simply instructed to relax, the orocaecal transit time (the time it takes material to pass through the GI tract from the mouth to the first part of the colon) was lengthened from 93 to 133 minutes. Another study(2) found that being in a hypnotic state decreases muscle movements in the stomach. The same study demonstrated that the emotional state of happiness, created under hypnosis, suppresses gastric muscle activity but anger and excitement increase muscle movement in the stomach . A pair of other studies(3) showed that when volunteers were guided to use imagery of eating a delicious meal while they were under hypnosis, gastric acid secretion was increased by 89%, and that acid production of the stomach could also be deliberately decreased during hypnosis using hypnotic instructions. Close to fifty published studies have reported on the therapeutic effects of hypnosis on nausea and vomiting problems related to chemotherapy, after surgery, and during pregnancy. Overall, this substantial body of literature indicates that hypnosis can be a powerful aid in controlling nausea and vomiting. Hypnosis may also be helpful in preventing gastrointestinal problems from recurring after they have been treated with medication: One study(4) of thirty patients with relapsing duodenal ulcers who had been successfully treated with a course of medication, found that only 53% of the patients who received preventive hypnosis treatment had a relapse within one year. In contrast everybody (100%) in a comparison group receiving no hypnosis relapsed in the same period of time. In 1984, researchers in Manchester in England published a study(5 )report in the journal Lancet, showing that hypnosis treatment dramatically improved the symptoms of IBS patients who had failed to benefit from other treatment. The researchers had randomly divided patients with severe IBS problems into two groups. Fifteen patients were treated with seven hypnosis sessions. Fifteen comparison patients were treated with seven sessions of psychotherapy, and those patients also received placebo pills (pills with no medically active ingredients) which they were told were a new research medication for IBS symptoms. Every patient in the hypnosis group improved, and that group showed substantial improvement in all central symptoms of IBS. The control group showed only very modest improvement in symptoms. Partly due to these dramatic results with treatment-refractory patients, a dozen other studies have followed, including three U.S. studies. The general conclusions from most of these studies are that hypnosis seems to improve the symptoms of 80% or more of all treated patients who have well-defined "classic" IBS problems, especially if they do not have complicating factors such as psychiatric disorders. The improvement is in many cases maintained at least for a year after the end of treatment. What is particularly remarkable is that this high rate of positive treatment response is seen even in studies where the participating patients all have failed to improve from regular medical care. The dramatic response of IBS patients to hypnosis treatment raises the question of exactly how this kind of treatment influences the symptoms in such a beneficial way. Four studies to date, two in England and two in the U.S., have tried to discover how hypnosis treatment affects the body of IBS patients. Since it is well known that many people with IBS have unusual pain sensitivity in their intestines, which is thought to be related to the clinical pain they experience, much of the focus of these studies has been on assessing the impact of this kind of treatment on intestinal pain thresholds. The two English studies both measured intestinal pain sensitivity with balloon inflation tests. The second study also measured muscle tone, to see if hypnosis relaxes the smooth muscles of the GI tract. No overall changes in pain sensitivity were detected, and gut muscle tension was also unchanged after treatment (except a subgroup of unusually pain-sensitive patients had lessened pain sensitivity in the second study(7). . In 1995-1996, during my post-doctoral fellowship in the Division of Digestive Diseases and Nutrition at UNC-Chapel Hill, we conducted the first U.S. study(8) on hypnosis for IBS under the direction of Dr. Whitehead. We evaluated the effects of a highly standardized treatment protocol, delivered verbatim following written scripts, on rectal pain thresholds and muscle tone. Seventeen out of the 18 patients we treated with hypnosis showed significant improvement in their clinical symptoms. However, we found, like the English researchers, that gut pain thresholds and muscle tension were unchanged after treatment. In a second study(9,) which I conducted with co-investigators at the Eastern Virginia Medical School, we used the same treatment protocol but this time measured autonomic nervous system functioning and blood levels of a gut hormone called vasoactive intestinal peptide. These are regulators of GI functioning in the human body, and the aim was to see if they would change due to treatment. Again, we found no changes in our physical measures after treatment (with the exception of reduction in sweat gland reactivity) even though 21 out of 24 treated patients were clinically improved. It should be noted, though, that in both our studies, we found clear improvement in the psychological well-being of our patients after treatment. In summary, it is clear from our work and other research that hypnosis treatment substantially improves all the central symptoms of IBS in the majority of patients who receive such treatment (see the effects of our two studies on clinical symptoms in the Figure). What happens in the body of these patients to cause such improvement, however, remains a mystery. Future prospects: In light of the many studies which have shown hypnosis treatment to be effective for such problems as IBS and nausea and vomiting, the question may be raised why this kind of treatment is not more widely available or generally offered to patients with such GI problems. One limitation is the fact that not everybody is equally hypnotizable. Research has consistently shown that at least 15% of people are practically non-hypnotizable, and even those who are able to enter a hypnotic state vary greatly in how well they respond. Interestingly, the ability to be hypnotized is a stable mental trait. In other word, if you are highly hypnotizable now, you will most likely be so also in thirty years. Fortunately, the majority of people are sufficiently hypnotizable to have a potential for enjoying at least some of the medical and psychological benefits of clinical hypnosis. Furthermore, the idea of being hypnotized does not agree with all people. Even individuals who are sufficiently hypnotizable, may not like the idea of "letting go", may have difficulty trusting a therapist to guide them in hypnosis, or may have other concerns about the hypnosis experience. Fortunately, other forms of psychological treatment for gastrointestinal problems - in the case of IBS especially cognitive-behavioral therapy -- have also been found to be effective and are good alternatives. Finally, an obstacle which has barred many patients from receiving help for gastrointestinal disorders with hypnosis is the fact that in the U.S. the technique is more commonly used by psychologists and other mental health professionals than by physicians. Many mental health professionals who use hypnosis are not accustomed to treating gastrointestinal disorders, and therefore reluctant to take on treatment of such problems. As the reliably beneficial effects of hypnosis on gastrointestinal functioning become better known both to health professionals and the general public, this benign and comfortable form of treatment will hopefully become a more popular treatment option for GI patients - especially for those who have not received much relief from standard medical management. As far as IBS is concerned, we have been making an effort in the last two years to encourage clinicians across the country who have adequate training in hypnosis to provide such treatment for IBS. We have done this by providing them, free of charge, with the complete standardized treatment protocol which has proven effective in our research. To date, more than eighty licensed health professionals, practicing in almost all states, are started using our protocol, making it a little bit easier for patients in many geographical locations to receive help with hypnosis. References 1. Beaugerie, L., Burger A.J, Cadranel J.F, Lamy, P., Gendre J.P., & Le Quintrec, F. (1991). Modulation of orocaecal transit time by hypnosis. Gut, 32, 393-394. 2. Whorwell PJ; Houghton LA; Taylor EE; Maxton DG. Physiological effects of emotion: assessment via hypnosis. (1992). Lancet, 340, 69-72 3. Klein K.B., & Spiegel, D. (1989). Modulation of gastric acid secretion by hypnosis. Gastroenterology, 96, 1383-1387. 4. Colgan, S. M. , Faragher, E. B. , & Whorwell, P. J. (1988). Controlled Trial of Hypnotherapy in Relapse Prevention of Duodenal Ulceration. The Lancet, 1(8598), 1299-300. 5. Whorwell, P.J., Prior, A., & Faragher, E.B. (1984). Controlled trial of hypnotherapy in the treatment of severe refractory irritable bowel syndrome. Lancet, 2, 1232-1234. 6. Prior A., Colgan, S.M., Whorwell P.J. (1990). Changes in rectal sensitivity after hypnotherapy in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. Gut, 31, 896-898. 7. Houghton, L.A., Larder, S., Lee, R., Gonsalkorale, W.M., Whelan, V, Randles, J., Cooper, P., Cruikshanks, P., Miller, V., & Whorwell, P.J. (1999) Gut focused hypnotherapy normalises rectal hypersensitivity in patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Gastroenterology,116: A1009. 8. Palsson, O.S., Burnett, C.K., Meyer, K., and Whitehead, W.E. (1997). Hypnosis treatment for irritable bowel syndrome. Effects on symptoms, pain threshold and muscle tone. Gastroenterology, 112, A803. 9.Palsson, O.S., Turner, M.J., & Johnson, D.A. (2000). Hypnotherapy for irritable bowel syndrome: Symptom improvement and autonomic nervous system effects. Gastroenterology, 118,(4) A174. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I left out an important part, HT can be extremely helpful to pain in IBS and pain modulation and hypersensitivity. It seems to reduce hypersensitvity of the gut, one of the biggest problems in IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is a new big study on it. http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Rnbw, I saw you yesterday in the chatroom and apologize for not staying. You have been given great adviice, so enjoy your tapes; you will love them. I finished around March and I'm still learning.


----------



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

::sigh:: unfortunately I probably won't be able to listen to the tapes at the same time everyday..does that mean that they won't be effective? With school starting and changing jobs and such I don't know if I'll be able to do it!Teresa


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

You can do it. You owe it to yourself to make the time. Think of how much time it takes out of your life when you don't feel well.


----------



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

I am definately going to listen everyday, just probably not at the same time. I am going to MAKE the time to listen to these tapes because I need to feel better. I am in the prime in my life and I am not going to spend it on the potty! I am just going to do the tapes when I have the time to relax and do them right. If I make the committment to do them at the same time everynight, I may not be able to make the committment to being able to relax and do them right. I need to do the tapes when I don't have other things running through my mind. That's why I want to do them when I get a chance to.Teresa


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Rainbow, I always listened to the proper tape at bedtime listening thru headphones while laying on my back. You don't have to make a "special" time this way, especially when you have a busy schedule and even though you will fall asleep the message still gets to the subconcious mind. I had IBS/D for 35 years and tried everything and after using Mike's tapes I no longer suffer any symptoms and do anything!







Norb


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Teresa,As Norb said, I also listened at bedtime and it was the best nights sleep I have ever had. I still cannot remember all that was said on the tapes.cd's but that doesn't matter as the prog'still works on the sub-con.This is a time for you to get you back to good health.Remain positive and just relax and enjoy the programme.Keep us posted as we are all here to help each other.Wishing you well.Peter


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rainbow, I listened at bedtimes also so you know.Howeverr, try not to put any pressure on yourself, you can listen when ever you want to, it just helps to be structured, but if there are days you need to listen at a different time no problem, just try to do the best you can do.After listening for a while, I think you will find you want to listen and also find the right times for you, so no worries and try not to put any pressure on yourself with this, just listen relax and enjoy. You'll see.







Also, keep asking all the questions you want to the more you understand it all and feel comfortable the better really, so ask anything you want.


----------

